# 매둔



## *Louis*

Hey guys,

I found this word in this sentence, but I can't understand the meaning. Could someone please help me?

난간에 매둔 줄이 풀릴 갱우에 대한 대비책이었다.

Thank you very much!


----------



## vientito

It composes of two parts 매다 and 두다 the main verb is 매다 which means tie up or fasten.  두다 is just an auxiliary verb to pinpoint the readiness and the subsequent state resulting from the main verb.  You may have a misspelled word in your sentence- 경우  rather


----------



## mink-shin

Though I'm very sure that vientito's answer should be enough, I'm going to add something more in case any confusion arises.



*Louis* said:


> 난간에 매*어* 둔 줄이 풀릴 *경*우에 대한 대비책이었다.



In this case 매 is an abbreviated form of "매어".


----------



## *Louis*

vientito said:


> It composes of two parts 매다 and 두다 the main verb is 매다 which means tie up or fasten.  두다 is just an auxiliary verb to pinpoint the readiness and the subsequent state resulting from the main verb.  You may have a misspelled word in your sentence- 경우  rather



Thank you for your reply. So, 두다 is an auxiliary verb...is it something like the resultative complements in Mandarin? Does it mean here something like: "It was hung and it stayed hung up"?

Thanks again.


----------



## mink-shin

*Louis* said:


> Does it mean here something like: "It was hung and it stayed hung up"?


You're right. But, though I have to see the context in which your sentence exists to be sure, I suppose this "두다" has an implied meaning, "in preparation for something".


----------

